
Influx-spout: a metric aware router for InfluxDB - alexdavies
https://jumptrading.github.io/influxdb/metrics/monitoring/devops/production/engineering/2018/03/09/introducing-influx-spout.html
======
SEJeff
This is our first public open source announcement and we wanted to give back
to the community that has helped us out so much.

Disclaimer: I'm on the team that wrote this, but had precious little to do
with this specific part of our infra.

------
sebito91
Well done you guys, congratulations!

